# Possible Opportunity - Any information would be appreciated!



## jessica33

I am a US citizen,my boyfriend has just been informed by his company that he will be moved to Rio in September. We are talking about the possibilities of me moving with him, however we are not married. With that being said here are a few questions I have.

-Would it be possible for me to obtain a visa in order to live there for 2 years (the length of his contract)? What are my options?

-I wouldn't be able to work (from my understanding) any suggestions on things to keep you busy? With my company I have been to Nigeria many times and you cannot step outside alone so just wondering how Brazil is.

-Any suggestions or tips at all would be appreciated to help us make the decision on if I should/would be able to move with him.

Thanks for any advice!

Jess


----------



## Isla Verde

jessica33 said:


> -I wouldn't be able to work (from my understanding) any suggestions on things to keep you busy? With my company I have been to Nigeria many times and you cannot step outside alone so just wondering how Brazil is.


It sounds awful that you couldn't step outside alone in Nigeria. But why would you suppose that Brazil would be anything like Nigeria? After all they're different countries on different continents with different cultures.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

jessica33 said:


> I am a US citizen,my boyfriend has just been informed by his company that he will be moved to Rio in September. We are talking about the possibilities of me moving with him, however we are not married. With that being said here are a few questions I have.
> 
> -Would it be possible for me to obtain a visa in order to live there for 2 years (the length of his contract)? What are my options?
> 
> -I wouldn't be able to work (from my understanding) any suggestions on things to keep you busy? With my company I have been to Nigeria many times and you cannot step outside alone so just wondering how Brazil is.
> 
> -Any suggestions or tips at all would be appreciated to help us make the decision on if I should/would be able to move with him.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Jess


There is the "união estavel" visa. - Basically a "common law" marriage. You will have to check with the closest Brazilian Consulate. Do it soon, Brazilian beaurocracy is notoriously slow.

If you get a visa to stay here, you should be able to work. You will need a CPF, - easy to get, even tourists can get them to buy property and cars etc.
Teaching English would be a good option.
If you can't get a visa, you can come down as a tourist (as a US citizen you need a tourist visa,) for 6 months (90 days plus a 90 day extention.)
Then go back to the USA for awhile, then come on back for another 90 + 90.
English Language courses actually do give jobs to tourists, even though they technically shouldn't. Nobody is bothered.

I lived 20 years in Rio (I should never have moved,) and I can tell you that it is fine.
Sure, crimes occur, (it is a big city,) but just be carefull. Don't wear gold jewelry or a Rolex, - stuff like that. Carry just enough money for your intended daily purchases.
Big purchases can be made on a credit/debit card of course.
Infact many of us buy a lunch/dinner on plastic. US$ 20 or so? - Often less.


----------



## jessica33

I am not saying that Brazil would be anything like Nigeria. I was meaning it as that is the only international country I have been to and was looking for advise on what Brazil was like, from others who have actually experienced it. 

AnthonyRMC - Thank you very much for the information regarding the visa. I will look into it!


----------



## pedrosimao

Rio de Janeiro is a very beautiful city. It's not as cosmopolitan as São Paulo, but you will find many things to do, for sure.

To find a job, nowadays, its not so difficult. I have had french and american colleagues working with me in the company where I used to work in Brazil. You just need to learn portuguese. Salaries won't be as good as in USA, but you can get good experience.

So, my suggestion, start learning portuguese.
There are some good audio courses out there. And once you arrive in Brazil, things will happen fast.


----------

